# Die besten Deals des Tages: Alien Blu-rays und Sondereditionen sowie Adata 256-GB-SSD im Angebot



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Die besten Deals des Tages: Alien Blu-rays und Sondereditionen sowie Adata 256-GB-SSD im Angebot*

						Alien feiert seinen 40. Geburtstag und Amazon nimmt dies zum Anlass, verschiedenste Filme der Kult-Reihe in Sondereditionen anzubieten. Bei Alternate gibt es eine 256-GB-SSD von Adata zum Bestpreis von 49,90 Euro und bei Humble Bundle sind RPGs im Angebot.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Die besten Deals des Tages: Alien Blu-rays und Sondereditionen sowie Adata 256-GB-SSD im Angebot*


----------

